# Crossbows?



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been hunting with a compound for a long time....my dad as well. He is now in his 70's and is having a harder time pulling back the compound. He is going to have to switch over to a crossbow. Problem is we have no idea about crossbows....so question is....

can anyone give some recemmendation on a lightweight, but powerful crossbow. Also he liked the arrows mounted North & South on the crossbow vs. east & west....if that makes sense. Price really isnt the issue....more light, easy to use, w/o sacrificing poundage or power.

When we have zero experience it is hard to get a handle on the various models or selections....

Thanks for any input...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I bought my daughter a Tenpoint Titan HLX. Great bow. I'm assuming you are talking about the quiver. Really it doesn't make any difference you are going to take it off when hunting. The direction of the quiver is the last thing you should worry about when making your purchase. You can't go wrong with Tenpoint or Excalibur.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

TenPoint, Excalibur & Parker are probably the top. Also Horton, Dalton, PSE and a few others are good to. I would stay away from Barnett. Way too many quality issues with them as I have found out on two different Barnett crossbows. Had one blow up on me during the first hunt.

But, the TenPoint & Excalibur are the top two bay far. My next one is going to be a TenPoint. IMO, they are the cadillac of all crossbows and the quality is 2nd to none!


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

We bought 2 Horton 175's from Academy and they are did it for us. Get them to sight them in at the store, they are ready to use out of the box!!! I have a medical port in my right shoulder and can not use a vertical bow so switched, think we wacked over 12 straight hogs with them before a miss from shooting throw a cactus plant and it deflected!! i love them and can pull it back and load it myself. Dont forget there are also many self cockers who run on a battery to help disabled load the arrows. You might look at www.crossbownation.com and www.crossbowtexas.com


----------

